# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  أنواع الشلل الدماغي

## علي pt

*أنواع الشلل الدماغي

تحصل الإصابة بالشلل الدماغي نتيجة حصول عطب وخراب في مجموعة من الخلايا المخية أو الحزم العصبية التي تتحكم في مجموعة من العضلات، مكان هذا العطب وحجمه يختلف من شخص لآخر، وعليه تكون الأعراض مختلفة حسب نوع الإصابة ومكانها ودرجة تأثيرها، ومهما كانت الأعراض ودرجتها فهي تندرج تحت مسمى واحد --- الشلل الدماغي.
ومع ذلك فقد تم تقسيم الشلل الدماغي إلى عدة أنواع معتمدة على الأعراض المرضية لربط التشخيص برباط واحد، ولتسهيل التعامل مع الحالة للمجموعة العلاجية.

ما هي الأسس التي يتم على أساسها تصنيف أنواع الشلل الدماغي ؟
إصابة الدماغ تختلف من شخص لآخر حسب مكان الإصابة وحجمها ، هذا التأثير قد يأخذ صور شتى، فتناغم العضلات يعتمد على الإشارات المرسلة من الدماغ ، هذا التناغم هو ما يحفظ الجسم في وضع معين ثابت، وهو ما يجعل الحركة منتظمة وموزونة، وإختلاف التناغم العضلي بين الشد والإرتخاء هو ما يجعلنا نقوم يتلك الحركة كالمشي مثلاً، وتوازن التناغم العضلي هو ما يجعل الجلوس ثابتاً بلا حركة، ولكن عند سيطرة مجموعة من الإشارات العصبية على وضع معين فقد يعطينا صورة ثابتة للعضلة كالشد مثلاً ( زيادة التناغم أو ما يسمى بالتشنج العضلي ) حيث نرى جميع عضلات المنطقة مشدودة دائماً وبدون إرادة الشخص نفسه، كما قد تظهر حركات غير سوية بدون إرادة الشخص، مما يجعل هذه الحركة شاذة ومحبطة له على القيام بالحركة المنتظمة المتوازنة.

التصنيف حسب شدة الإعاقة :
وهو التصنيف الذي يعتمد على شدة أو درجة الإعاقة الحركية ، وهي درجات قد تتغير مع العلاج الطبيعي والتمارين، وتزداد سوءاً مع الأهمال، وتقسم إلى :**
o الحالات البسيطة: 
حيث يستطيع الطفل المشي وأستخدام أطرافه الأربعة بدون مساعدة دائمة له.

o الحالات المتوسطة : 
الطفل يحتاج إلى أجهزة تعويضية وتدريب للمشي وأستخدام اليدين، وهو ما يحتاج إلى علاج طبيعي مستمر.

o الحالات الشديدة : 
قد لا يستطيع الطفل المشي بسهولة ويعتمد على الكرسي المتحرك في تنقلاته، ويحتاج إلى العلاج الطبيعي والتمارين بشكل مستمر.

ما هي أنواع الشلل الدماغي حسب مكان الإصابة ؟
قامت الجمعية الأمريكية للشلل الدماغي American Academy for Cerebral Palsy بتقسيم حالات الشلل الدماغي تشريحياً وحسب موقع التأثر ( المنطقة المصابة ) في الجسم، مع عدم التطرق إلى التأثيرات غير الحركية ، إلى الأنواع التالية :

o الشلل الرباعي Quadriplegia or tetraplegia حيث يكون الشلل في الأطراف الأربعة. 

o الشلل الشقي (الفالج) Hemiplegia حيث يكون الشلل في نصف الجسم

o الشلل النصفي Paraplegia حيث يكون الشلل في الأطراف السفلية

o الشلل الثلاثي Triplegia حيث يكون الشلل في ثلاثة أطراف

o شلل أحادي الطرف Monoplegia حيث يكون الشلل في طراف واحد فقط

o الشلل النصفي الطرفي المزدوج Diaplegia حيث يكون الشلل في الأطراف الأربعة ، ولكن في الأطراف السفلى أكثر وضوحاً من الأطراف العليا

o الشلل الشقي المزدوج Douple hemiplegia حيث يكون هناك شلل في الأطراف الأربعة ، ولكن في الأطراف العليا أكثر منه في الأطراف السفلى.



ما هي نسبة الإصابة حسب كل نوع ؟
تختلف هذه النسب حسب نوع الدراسة ونسبة إنتشار المسببات ، وفي دراسة أجريت في نيويورك وجد 73.4 % الشلل الدماغي التشنجي ، 1% الشلل الدماغي الكنعي ، 12.5 % الشلل الدماغي الرنحي ، 7 % الشلل الدماغي المختلط ، 3 % الصّمّل ، 0.5 % الأهتزازي.
في نفس الدراسة وجد 47% رباعي الأطراف، 46% شلل شقي ( فالج)، 5% طرفي . 

ما هي أنواع الشلل الدماغي وظيفياً ؟
بالإضافة إلى تقسيم الأنواع حسب مكان الأصابة فإنه من الممكن تقسيم الشلل الدماغي سريرياً حسب الأعراض المصاحبة للخلل الحركي السائد إلى عدة أنواع منها :

1. الشلل الدماغي التشنجي ( التقلصي ) SPASTIC CP
o أكثر الأنواع شيوعاً حيث يبلغ 50-60% من الحالات
o يكون السبب في 80% من الحالات الولادة قبل الأوان ( الخدج )
o الإصابة عادة ما تكون في قشرة الدماغ Cerebral cortex 
o يكون هناك زيادة في مستوى المقوية العضلية 
o أصابة المراكز العليا للوظائف الحيوية مثل السمع والبصر والأدراك بدرجات متفاوتة.

2. الشلل الدماغي الكنعي ( الدودي ) ATHETOID CP
o الإصابة في العقد العصبية القاعدية Basal ganglion
o تظهر الأعراض على شكل إرتخاء في أحد الأطراف أو مجموعة منها 
o وجود حركات دودية للأطراف ( بوجود الحركة ، بعدم وجود الحركة ) 
o قد يكون مصحوباً بسيلان اللعاب مع صعوبات في السمع والكلام.
3. الشلل الدماغي الرنحي ( اللاتناسقي الحركي ) ATAXIC CP
o الإصابة عادة ما تكون في المخيخ Cerebellum 
o تظهر الأعراض على شكل عدم توازن وحركات غير طبيعية رجفانية وإرتعاشية غير منتظمة.

4. الشلل الدماغي المختلط MIXED CP 
في هذا النوع لا تنطبق عليه اعراض الأنواع السابقة ، ولكن هناك بعض الأعراض من كل نوع نتيجة إصابة أكثر من منطقة بدرجات متفاوتة .

5. أنواع أخرى أقل إنتشاراً ، ومنها :
o عسر المقوية العضلية Dystonia : حيث تظهر على شكل تحرك الجسم بشكل متقطع ، آخذاً وضعيات شاذة

o الصّمّل Rigidity تيبس المفاصل والأطراف مع وجود مقاومة مستمرة على طول مدى الحركة ( علامة أنبوب الرصاص ) Lead pipe 

o الرجفان Tremor وهي حركات إهتزازية في الأطراف 

o غياب المقوية العضلية Atonia وهو وهن العضلات وإرتخائها التام*

----------


## فرح

عـــــــــلي...
مشكوووور خيي 
ويعطيك العااااااافيه ..وطرح مفييييد
لاحرمنا جدييدك 
موفق

----------


## نبراس،،،

كل الشكر لك اخي العزييز علي
على هذا الطرح 
دمت بخيير

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..

طرح عميق...وتفاصيل توضح كل نوع على حده....

يعطيك العافية أخوي على هذا التقديم الموفق والقيّم...

اسأل الله للجميع بدوام العافية ...بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..

شكري الجزيل يمتد لعطاءك المُبارك..

موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى

دمت بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
طرح مهم ومعلومااات مهمه ايضاً
الله يكفينا وإياكم شر هذه الامراض بحق الآل الكرام
مشكووور خيي علي ع طرحك الرائع
لاعدمنا جديدك القيَم
وربي يسهل أمورك بحق محمد وآله الاطهار
دمت بخير
لك تحياآتي..

----------


## ليلاس

مشكووووووووور خيي ع الطرح

يعطيكم العااااااااافية

----------

